
Court Rules 3-0 in Favor of Google vs. Author's Guild in Fair Use Books Decision - linksbro
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-Jy9Sa8zPtaMW1DVm1XeUZBQXM/view
======
linksbro
> In sum, we conclude that: (1) Google’s unauthorized digitizing of copyright-
> protected works, creation of a search functionality, and display of snippets
> from those works are non-infringing fair uses. The purpose of the copying is
> highly transformative, the public display of text is limited, and the
> revelations do not provide a significant market substitute for the protected
> aspects of the originals. Google’s commercial nature and profit motivation
> do not justify denial of fair use. (2) Google’s provision of digitized
> copies to the libraries that supplied the books, on the understanding that
> the libraries will use the copies in a manner consistent with the copyright
> law, also does not constitute infringement. Nor, on this record, is Google a
> contributory infringer.

